

IPad has no language barrier, Perhaps one of the best learning tool for a kid. - Brajeshwar
http://brajeshwar.com/2011/6-months-with-an-ipad-its-my-daughters-favorite-companion/

======
david927
People are still getting their head around this. We did Kongoroo (and other
are working in this space too, for the same reason) specifically because
tablet devices will cause the same sort of leap that blackboards created 200
years ago.

Very exciting. Kids today, but much more tomorrow, will have a giant head
start simply because the barrier to using a connected computer in the most
natural way is being removed.

~~~
Brajeshwar
Right. I feel the iPad and perhaps other such devices can be a good platform
for kids and others seeking informal education and interactive learning.

------
praval
Agree. When I think about the reasons, it's not just portability. Netbooks
weren't _that_ successful. It has more to do with how natural it is to
experience technology when it is closer to the way we humans behave - Touch,
Swipe, etc.

The ease of carrying it, simplicity, etc. apart from interesting applications
like "Peek for Evernote", etc. will soon make it one of the best learning
tools for kids.

------
prakaz
Yep, no doubt about that. My niece had no problem turning on and playing her
favorite games on the iPhone all by herself, when she was just 1.8 years old.
Naturally, the larger real-estate of the iPad would be more awesome for
learning and playing.

